

The Unix System: Making Computers More Productive (1982) [video] - shawndumas
http://techchannel.att.com/play-video.cfm/2012/2/22/AT&T-Archives-The-UNIX-System#.VDgVVn5Ps4Q.hackernews

======
shawndumas
rtmpdump -r
rtmp://cp262207.edgefcs.net:80/ondemand/techchannel/10959/videos/10959_AA11180_Unix_FL8_576x432_700K
-o unix.flv

